# Cold showers



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I did it for a while, but stopped when the temperature began to drop because I'm a weak, comfort-loving piece of shit. I've thought about getting back into it for the sake of discomfort. What about everyone else? Anyone ever tried it? Did you see any positive effects (because I didn't, so I'm kind of confused in the midst of so many claims of how amazing of is)?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

The only benefit is that you may save a small quantity of money by reducing your heating bill or oil costs. Or whatever it is you use in that sordid place of yours.
On the other hand, adapting to extreme cold works if you are going to be in the extreme cold all day. It works well in summer as well.
Why do you defame comfort? I only do so because of it being no shave November.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The only benefit is that you may save a small quantity of money by reducing your heating bill or oil costs. Or whatever it is you use in that sordid place of yours.
> On the other hand, adapting to extreme cold works if you are going to be in the extreme cold all day. It works well in summer as well.
> Why do you defame comfort? I only do so because of it being no shave November.


It's also supposed to treat depression and make you more alert.

And I only defame comfort because this guy does, as do some of his commenters. A lot of stuff about pushing limits and getting out of your comfort zone, which is kind of what this thread was almost about:
IMPOSSIBLE – Push Your Limits. Do Something Impossible.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Disliking cold showers makes you comfort loving? 

I lived in a thin walled trailer with no heat and no toilet in the winter because the pipes froze solid. No thanks. Fuck cold.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sprinkles said:


> Disliking cold showers makes you comfort loving?
> 
> I lived in a thin walled trailer with no heat and no toilet in the winter because the pipes froze solid. No thanks. Fuck cold.


I will embrace it when I reside upon the mountains.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I will embrace it when I reside upon the mountains.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I did it for a while, but stopped when the temperature began to drop because I'm a weak, comfort-loving piece of shit. I've thought about getting back into it for the sake of discomfort. What about everyone else? Anyone ever tried it? Did you see any positive effects (because I didn't, so I'm kind of confused in the midst of so many claims of how amazing of is)?


I admire that you got that far. 

The only times I sat in a cold shower was when my best friend killed himself. I sat in there for a long time. And one or two other personal tragedies. But it wasn't intentional. I was just in the shower so long the water went cold and I forgot to turn it off. 

I would try it that way, just let the water run cold. You can do anything by degrees. 

I regularly fling myself into rivers. It takes a lot of working up to. Like, agonizing minutes of working up to it. But in many ways its easier and yes, it does lift the depressive fog. I do this when emotion just gets too overwhelming. I highly recommend it over showers.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I admire that you got that far.
> 
> The only times I sat in a cold shower was when my best friend killed himself. I sat in there for a long time. And one or two other personal tragedies. But it wasn't intentional. I was just in the shower so long the water went cold and I forgot to turn it off.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend modern medicine over cold water.
Respect your doctors.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I love taking hot, long showers.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> It's also supposed to treat depression and make you more alert.
> 
> And I only defame comfort because this guy does, as do some of his commenters. A lot of stuff about pushing limits and getting out of your comfort zone, which is kind of what this thread was almost about:
> IMPOSSIBLE â€“ Push Your Limits. Do Something Impossible.


no offense but having read some of your posts I think I should tell you something:

I worked in recruiting. You're exactly the type of female military recruiters would canvas. Because you have a self-punishing streak and you are susceptible to your depression and see yourself as worthless (inferred by your self-denial and comfort aversion and from other ways that you speak about yourself and deride yourself in public). I get it. I'm pretty depressive myself. But be wary the kind of energy you put out. There are many people and organizations that would only be to happy to find someone whose willing to suffer just to prove some kind of point to themselves or to offset the depression or what have you.

I hope my words and analysis don't come off terribly. I actually relate a lot to what you write. If anything I kind of admire how hard you are on yourself.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Earthious said:


> I love taking hot, long showers.


May I join you? My water pipes are all demolished. My home has been dismantled.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> May I join you? My water pipes are all demolished. My home has been dismantled.


Our dorm differentiates between the two genders, so you would be required to visit the one around the corner. That is if you can gain access to the code. Maybe you should become a computer scientist.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Cold showers are actually good for the skin and hair since warm (or hot) water will dry it out and cold water tightens. It's also suppose to help with your circulation which in turn helps your immune system.
There are other benefits too like I have read about it helping with depression but I doubt it's suppose to be a "cure".
It certainly cannot hurt :shrugs:

I used to do it a lot and I got used to it, what I did was take the shower head off the hook and hold it. So, the cold water wouldn't be continuously running on me. I'd just use it to wet my hair and skin then use it to rinse me off. It's a lot quicker that way.

The ancient Spartans actually only took cold showers, they thought warm showers were for weak, heh.

I have since gone back to warm showers myself but I should try it again maybe a couple times a week.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Earthious said:


> Our dorm differentiates between the two genders, so you would be required to visit the one around the corner. That is if you can gain access to the code. Maybe you should become a computer scientist.


That's sexist. But I'm not a hacktivist so I'll just ask someone else.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wytch said:


> Cold showers are actually good for the skin and hair since warm (or hot) water will dry it out and cold water tightens. It's also suppose to help with your circulation which in turn helps your immune system.
> There are other benefits too like I have read about it helping with depression but I doubt it's suppose to be a "cure".
> It certainly cannot hurt :shrugs:
> 
> ...


May I join you in the experience of a hot shower weakling?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's sexist. But I'm not a hacktivist so I'll just ask someone else.


Em, sorry to disappoint ^_^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Earthious said:


> Em, sorry to disappoint ^_^


Fear not Moonious, I shall ask you for something else later on. Most likely in the variety of buttermilk and maple syrup.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> May I join you in the experience of a hot shower weakling?


You may, there's fresh towels in the cabinet for you.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Fear not Moonious, I shall ask you for something else later on. Most likely in the variety of buttermilk and maple syrup.


id recommend a fancy breakfast. No breakfast is complete without $300 one serving of warm tea.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Earthious said:


> id recommend a fancy breakfast. No breakfast is complete without $300 one serving of warm tea.


I shall visit your hotel during the next morning, be aware.


----------

